# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Has anyone recently passed thru either of these airports and would care to comment on what is reasonable transit time between terminals at heathrow. and what is allowed on BA  in the extent of carryon

## JackR

Has anyone recently passed thru either of these airports and would care to comment on what is reasonable transit time between terminals at heathrow. and what is allowed on BA  in the extent of carryon luggage?
 One rollerbag and backpack OK?
Passage thru Athens issues?

----------


## JoshA

JackR: We passed through Heathrow last summer on our way to Athens carrying a rollaboard and a backpack - our usual vacation ration. They do not allow two pieces of carryon at Heathrow so we were forced to exit security and check one bag each. It was only through the kindness of several strangers (airport personnel) that we made (barely) the flight to Athens. Had we known, we would have checked one or both bags. See if you can get by with only one carryon or check them.

----------


## JEK

Josh,
That all changed the first of this year.
Jack,
Check  The Heathrow site for restrictions

Jack,
Transit times

----------


## JackR

Looks like we'll actually check luggage. Pick it up in when we land and then redeposit again at the other checkin . Changing airlines and terminals is a bit risky to me.
 Camera and meds in my carryon. And floss.

 Jack

----------

